# Green black walnut logs



## Akajjoos (Mar 30, 2015)

We are pretty new to this and got a great deal on some freshly cut black walnut. We have it stacked and wondering what the next step is. Seal the ends I'm assuming. Do you cover any areas that aren't covered by bark? (there are a few huge pieces that were the base of the tree that they had to cut down the middle as well.)
Some are long enough to mill but the rest, while they are nice large pieces, I'm not sure it would be worth the time. Does anyone just do it themselves?


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

From my understanding perusing in the milling section, you are going to want to cut those into boards ASAP and then seal the ends. Logs will basically never dry thoroughly before they crack, split or start to rot on the outside.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would seal the ends. That looks like turning stock to me.


----------



## Akajjoos (Mar 30, 2015)

We sealed them the day I posted. We don't have a lathe yet but we will have this stockpile (we are getting more this weekend hopefully) for a while. Did give quite a bit to my bro in law who turns. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

The crotches have especially nice, feathered grain in them. If you can find someone to mill them, it might be worthwhile, but they'll make nice turning stock, too. Glad you got them sealed.


----------

